# Easiest wax to use?



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

This is probably the 'N'th wax question on this forum, but it has been troubling me for the past two days, so let me put it down -

Which is the easiest wax you have used so far?

Easiest means having all or most of the following properties -

1. Should transfer easily to the applicator
2. Should spread thin and far and at the same time you should be able to see where you already have been.
3. You can visually tell when it's ready to be removed (Hazing / any other indication)
4. Should come off with a pressureless wipe or two.

So guys and gals - please pour in your experiences.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

R222 for me hands down


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Auto finesse illusion. ..


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Autosmart wax for me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto finesse illusion

Stunning looks and I've never used anything so easy in my life


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I enjoy using Britemax vantage.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s / R222 Concours Wax


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Any of the BMD Waxes. Origins or Sirius for me but all are very easy.

www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Souveran is very easy to use along with Dodo, Bouncers, Raceglaze, Migliore, Swissvax

Most waxes are very simple to use - applicator applied and buff off


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest OCW. Spray, wipe, done. Buffing is optional


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Bouncers Vanilla Ice for me if you dont let it cure for too long

Panel by Panel


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Britemax vantage. For the price you won't find an easier wax to use.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

By far - it was so easy it was daft - wax application has to be Wolfgang Fuzion. It spread forever, you can see exactly where it's applied, buff off with one finger.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Swissvax BOS is probably the best wax i've used with regards to ease of use!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

AaronGTi said:


> Any of the BMD Waxes. Origins or Sirius for me but all are very easy.
> 
> www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk


+1 BMD wax I have Helios but I'm sure all the rest are just as easy to work with.

Easy to apply and very easy to buff off, only light pressure is required.

I have AF spirit too which leaves a great finish but requires work to buff off once allowed to dry. With the BMD I left it on for about 15 mins on Sunday and it was still so easy to buff off leaving a glossy shine and filled the finer marks in the paint


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Bouncers Vanilla Ice for me if you dont let it cure for too long
> 
> Panel by Panel


nice to know as just got some delivered :thumb:


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Chemical guys50/50 con paste wax....soooooo easy to use,,impressive shine and water beading,.:thumb:


----------



## fadetoblack (Mar 10, 2014)

Poorboys natty blue


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fadetoblack said:


> Poorboys natty blue


Same for me too, and smells "sooooooooooo nice" :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I would suggest OCW. Spray, wipe, done. Buffing is optional


Would be my suggestion to


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax for me too. 

I can leave my car for days with wax on and it's buffs off even just looking at it. That's easy. 

Next would be other end of price range. Soft99 authentic 
Lovely to use for budget wax. Put others in its price range to shame for ease


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

It doesn't get much easier than Colly 845  as anyone thats used it will testify :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Autofinesse Illusion

Doesn't matter how thick or thin you apply, how long or short you leave it. 

spreads so easily and far, and buffs off effortlessly regardless of how much applied or how long left.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I really like Dodos supernatural hybrid.


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

Britemax vantage for me


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

r222 concours look best i have used,wipe on buff off,amazing finish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Theres a ton of easy waxes out there, but P21S Concours takes the cake IMO. You can apply it with a trowel, wait a week, then buff it off effortlessly!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21S easily also looks brilliant.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

R222 concours and CG 50/50 have been the easiest two that I have used.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Bmd origins,spreads forever & buffs off with the lightest touch


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

smegal said:


> Autosmart wax for me


+1 for me


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Swissvax shield is the nicest wax ive used. So easy on & off


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> Swissvax shield is the nicest wax ive used. So easy on & off


+1 my go to wax of choice every time.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax, stupidly simple, fast and effective.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty Pro said:


> It doesn't get much easier than Colly 845  as anyone thats used it will testify :thumb:


Tried it but Bilt Hamber Hydra trouncess it..


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Bouncers Salute the Fruit for me. 

Surprised not many Bouncers suggested here


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

If it is pure ease of use, I would go along with the Swissvax suggestion. Certainly that has been my experience with both Mirage and Shield. They also leave a lovely finish, but of course are more costly than some alternatives.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Guru try AS WAX its everything you want and more


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Almost all the waxes that I have tried are easy to use (I usually don't understand the "it was rock hard to remove", etc).

But probably the easiest was Wolfgang Füzion.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

rg black label or p21s sooo easy to apply and buff


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

deano93tid said:


> +1 BMD wax I have Helios but I'm sure all the rest are just as easy to work with.
> 
> Easy to apply and very easy to buff off, only light pressure is required.
> 
> I have AF spirit too which leaves a great finish but requires work to buff off once allowed to dry. With the BMD I left it on for about 15 mins on Sunday and it was still so easy to buff off leaving a glossy shine and filled the finer marks in the paint


Thanks for sharing your experience with BMD waxes, they really are that easy to use. :thumb:


----------

